# pedigree dentastix



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I brought a lovely big box of dentastix gave one each to the dogs yesterday and this morning got up to a terrible mess on the floor I know they cant eat pedigree dog food as it gives them the runs anyone else had this problem with them,trust me there are 56 of these chews in the box


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Never tried them 

I give mine raw bones which keep their teeth lovely and white


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

My boys wont touch em.  bought some a while back, they just sniffed em, looked at each other as if to say........are you going eat it.........then walked away in disgust.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i dont give anything made by pedigree to my dog.

however one time my gran came over and gave skye half a dentastix, and she puked her guts up later on.


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

We've had the exact same problem with Maisy!! She can't have them, but she's absolutely fine with the tesco own version and the pets at home version too!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

we bought that box too and muffin`s been fine with them although we`re gonna stick to shoes and bones after we`ve used them


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Take them to your local rescue as a donation.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

They upset my dogs tums something awfull,did the same to my previous 2 dogs aswell


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

pedigree jumbones are dangerous though, they make dogs really hyper, think it has something to do with having 30% daily energy allowance for a 30kg dog, lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick has a dodgy tum usually and he loves dentastix and eats them with no ill effects, maybe you should write or email the company for a refund.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

They upset Harvey's tummy & he also seemed to get bad tummy pains with them as well. We haven't bought any since as it isn't worth seeing him uncomfortable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They are awful things, full of sugar too.

Mine have had them once, many many years ago, and i was clearing up liquid **** for the next 48 hours.

Yet mine can have the Royal Canin ones (made by the same company, but better and more effective ingredient) with no issues. 

I prefer the greenies chews, although im dubious as to how much good they do they teeth,


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

huskiesaregreat said:


> pedigree jumbones are dangerous though, they make dogs really hyper, think it has something to do with having 30% daily energy allowance for a 30kg dog, lol


Boys wont eat these either.  in fact they wont touch anything pedigree.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

we have never had any problem giving them to our boys even though Snoop tends to get an awful dodgy tum, its mainly him we get them for as he loves them the most


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Gives Clio a dodgy tum as well


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Henrick has a dodgy tum usually and he loves dentastix and eats them with no ill effects, maybe you should write or email the company for a refund.


Same with my Scooter, he loves his Dentastix, isn't hyper on them and i believe they're doing a good job of cleaning his teeth.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gave one once never again he was sick everywhere. I wouldn't feed my dog anything pedigree


----------



## BassetLover (May 4, 2009)

My three dogs all eat Dentastix and have no problem other than they eat them too quickly! But if people think Pedigree stuff isn't good for them I would try something else.... what is similar to Dentastix please?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

My boy was given one with no problems! However i prefer a more natural way of cleaning teeth!

Like raw bones from the butcher! A knuckle bone is always good! (Eugh! It does pain me to say i give my dog a raw animals bone!)

In my opinion Dentastixs do more harm than good, the stiff thats in it is sh!t and is no good to the dog. 

A good teeth clean twice a day and raw bones is the way :thumbup:

I just wish my special boy's previous owners thought the same  he is seeing the vet soon about his teeth :crying:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

A good raw bone is the best thing to help keep a dog's teeth shiny white. When I first my OH his dog Candy had horrible yellow teeth. A few raw bones later and they're sparkly white


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

dusty cant have anything by pedigree either, we use the PAH ones and she is fine with them, she always had a bit of a dodgy tum though but since we started her wainwrights she much improved


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine love em and not had any problems with the other end but they dont have them everyday. I would say a max of 3 a week


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

I wouldnt dare risk these. 

I give dried tripe sticks. They smell rotten but strangely dont upset Mr Fussyguts. He is also OK with venison ears from Burns and dried strips of duck breast made by Pet Munchies. He has had the occasional raw meaty bone but isnt really fussed for them. Fish4dogs sea jerky twists are good too.


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't give anything from Pedigree to them either. They put sugar in their chews.
I usually buy sterilized or cooked bones or fish treats. The bones last them days and keeps them happy for hours. Cheap too!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

these chews are rubbish. my boys have bones and have beautiful teeth. my BC is 2 years. my aunties dog is 1 year and doesnt have bones but has pedigree dentastix as she doesnt like the idea of bones. my bcs teeth gleam, her BCs teeth are brown at 1yr old. they are fed exactly the same diet apart from the bones and dentastix. obviously other factors need to be considered in dirty teeth but this has been a real decider. anything that takes 30seconds to eat cannot help the teeth at all


----------



## trophylady (Jan 25, 2010)

they are full of fat, no idea from what animal!!!!!! single source is best, a raw lamb bone would be far better, yet again big companies marketing something to us that our dogs don't need.


----------

